# Upcoming Moebius Kits in Japan



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Just spotted these whilst trawling through some pics from Japan....

http://happy.ap.teacup.com/applet/runchickens/2477_1/image

http://happy.ap.teacup.com/applet/runchickens/2476_1/image

http://happy.ap.teacup.com/applet/runchickens/2475_1/image

Looks like the Cylon ship is nearly here...:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I like the Iron Man pose; that's the one I'll finally get. :hat:


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

The Ironman pose is much better than the first kit and the Cylon ship looks great!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

irocer said:


> The Ironman pose is much better than the first kit and the Cylon ship looks great!


I'm sorry, but Iron Man looks like he's channeling The Supremes during a performance of "Stop! In the Name of Love."

Jeff


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

NTRPRZ said:


> I'm sorry, but Iron Man looks like he's channeling The Supremes during a performance of "Stop! In the Name of Love."
> 
> Jeff


While it's a far superior pose I think the right hand should have been a clenched fist. That would have "tensed" the pose up a bit and made it less girly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

"Iron Girly-Man" ?


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Who's the hottie?


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

machgo said:


> Who's the hottie?


Black Widow from Iron Man 2.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for putting the links up. The Cylon Raider does look nice painted. The Ironman pose looks straight out of the 1st movie when he's fighting the tank. The Black Widow pose is OK but it would have been nice to have her in a fighting pose.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Dang... Black Widow's got some BIG hair... got a bit of a Peg Bundy thing going on....


----------

